# New Londinium LR + dongle and App Excitement!



## Chainlinephil

So, after much deliberation, a new grinder via @coffeechap and a fair bit of 'chat' has rapidly spiralled into a new LR! I have run my Izzo Alex for the last 17 years and BB was wee operation.. Never had, but always admired Levers.

After diving into the rabbit hole and taking stock of what I think I like in terms of coffee I decided the LR is the daddy for what I want particularly with the new features embedded in the DPI module.

Given I was considering Slayer/DC MIna, Synesso Hydra type machines its a departure, but the flexibility offered along with the traditional lever extraction profile along with the tactile nature and all of those video's of luscious espresso shorts from naked PF's set to Jazz out of NL tipped me over the edge. Add to that CC's objective advice, which very much centred on the grinder, it's done.

After a couple of weeks with the Mythos 1 CP it has seriously upped my game with the IZZO similar to first getting the Acaia Lunar scale. I was coming from the old standard back in the day of the Mazzer Mini E and it was beginning to frustrate me. Grind consistency, lack of retention leading to quick and accurate dialling in for my preferred beverages has lead to a quick progression in consistency and flavour management. it's a revelation, I'm drinking espresso again... so..

LR shipped and scheduled to arrive tomorrow thanks to some key workers. Shipping with the dongle now and the app has been published.

Many thanks also to Reiss for engaging in objective discussion about the machine, grinder experiences and wider topics.

I have some light roasts on order, some funky stuff in the cupboard. Can't wait now.. Pics may follow. My skilz may not run to the jazz but I shall be having a play with the app and variable PI one I have had a teach in from CC.


----------



## Jony

Enjoy.


----------



## Rhys

All good stuff, and welcome to the forum. Looking forward to the pics and first impression. Plenty of Londinium users on here. :good:


----------



## Chainlinephil

Thanks Chaps. It's been an invaluable resource lurking as I have 😉 I'm not sure my wife is as happy with the impact on one's bank balance, but the original business case for the (at the time) scary expensive Alex and Mazzer was they would last 20 years or so and be easily maintained, which was true, just a couple of Pressure stats, on/off light, a Gicar and a level probe. I hope the Londinium gives the same service 🙂


----------



## Rhys

Chainlinephil said:


> Thanks Chaps. It's been an invaluable resource lurking as I have 😉 I'm not sure my wife is as happy with the impact on one's bank balance, but the original business case for the (at the time) scary expensive Alex and Mazzer was they would last 20 years or so and be easily maintained, which was true, just a couple of Pressure stats, on/off light, a Gicar and a level probe. I hope the Londinium gives the same service 🙂


 I think the Londinium will be easier t maintain. No backflushing etc. and I think there is a video knocking around somewhere of @The Systemic Kid doing a ring change on the grouphead. Just remember to use a full portafilter before letting go of the lever, unless you want a sore chin :classic_laugh:


----------



## MildredM

Congratulations 😁 How exciting, the L-R is a fabulous machine 😁

As Rhys says, Beware of that lever. Never, ever stand over it when pulling a shot. It's like a bomb going off if, for example, the portafilter isn't fully engaged and you lift the lever for the shot! You only do it once!!


----------



## Stanic

Sounds like a great combo, Mythos and LR! Looking forward to those naked extractions


----------



## Fez

You're going to love it!

I just ordered my dongle this morning 😁


----------



## arellim

Chainlinephil said:


> Given I was considering Slayer/DC MIna, Synesso Hydra type machines its a departure, but the flexibility offered along with the traditional lever extraction profile along with the tactile nature and all of those video's of luscious espresso shorts from naked PF's set to Jazz out of NL tipped me over the edge. Add to that CC's objective advice, which very much centred on the grinder, it's done.


 Interesting. I'm in a similar position. Fancy a new machine- looking down the Slayer, GS3, Synesso route, but love the idea of the new LR and the variable pre-infusion etc.

Can i ask how far you got down researching the other machines? Did you see any up close or manage to use any single groups?


----------



## 9719

Linky to changing your ring things on yer piston if that doesn't sound toooo kinky


----------



## Rhys

Now there's a very dodgy looking bloke with a red jacket loitering around... :classic_rolleyes: :classic_laugh:


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Who let him in??🤪


----------



## Chainlinephil

arellim said:


> Interesting. I'm in a similar position. Fancy a new machine- looking down the Slayer, GS3, Synesso route, but love the idea of the new LR and the variable pre-infusion etc.
> 
> Can i ask how far you got down researching the other machines? Did you see any up close or manage to use any single groups?


 Much interwebbing on all of them, I can be very geeky! USed and ongoing discusions with a with a friends Rocket R Nine One. Had discussions with former Mina owner and UK Slayer distrib. and GS3 owners. Also considered Descent.

I concluded that, despite not being totally in love with the looks (minority?) I was going to go Slayer. I liked the mechanical aspect of the control, hadn't really considered levers originally at all. It was suggested and I went all in to similar level of research, the more I looked into it the more the Londinium appealed. The final push was the finding out the dongle and app to enable long PI shots was imminent and that not only did it fit the bill for simplicity and longevity but that it would allow for a diversion of funds into heeding the repeated advice that I should spend money on the grinder.

I did masses of research into the temp stability of the group etc. then chatted to Reiss and CC and concluded that for me I would lose nothing for my level of skill with the LR Vs the other machines, learn a lot and get to use something very tactile.


----------



## Chainlinephil

I do enjoy watching a bit of mechanikarisation.


----------



## mctrials23

Dongle has arrived and been fitted and it all seems to work as expected. Its so nice to be able to change the PI without popping off the panels.

On a related note I'm really surprised it doesn't have the little screws you usually get with these sort of interfaces. It feels very loose and liable to fall out over time.


----------



## MildredM

mctrials23 said:


> Dongle has arrived and been fitted and it all seems to work as expected. Its so nice to be able to change the PI without popping off the panels.
> 
> On a related note I'm really surprised it doesn't have the little screws you usually get with these sort of interfaces. It feels very loose and liable to fall out over time.


 Yes, same here. Had it working. Then went out for an hour and now it isn't working and won't connect. Out of interest, did yours ever 'breathe blue' on the device?


----------



## christos_geo

MildredM said:


> Yes, same here. Had it working. Then went out for an hour and now it isn't working and won't connect. Out of interest, did yours ever 'breathe blue' on the device?


Just installed mine too, must say however, the finish is pretty shoddy








Took a good few minutes of retrying to get it to connect, don't know if holding what I assume is the reset button for a few seconds was what did it in the end. There was definitely no blinking light as suggested by the app. 
Now it's connected the response is instant which will be fun. I did notice though that you can't adjust offset on the app so I checked on the PI module before closing things up and it was down at -1.9. I guess I must have mistakenly adjusted that one day while trying to fumble about with mirrors and bendy wrists. We've concluded that it needs to be left at -1.0 right? 
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Sorry, but yours looks like it has been dragged round the workshop floor @christos_geo and while I don't want to sound negative . . . let me say, I was a bit surprised at the appearance. I thought the finish was rather strange (mine didn't look quite as bad, admittedly) and I kind of expected a short note in the package to explain fitting and pairing etc. The blue light not working, not knowing if pressing the button was required (or if indeed that even worked) and then coming back an hour later to find it won't connect, it has all left me feeling somewhat frustrated! I am sure it will all come right in the end


----------



## christos_geo

MildredM said:


> Sorry, but yours looks like it has been dragged round the workshop floor @christos_geo and while I don't want to sound negative . . . let me say, I was a bit surprised at the appearance. I thought the finish was rather strange (mine didn't look quite as bad, admittedly) and I kind of expected a short note in the package to explain fitting and pairing etc. The blue light not working, not knowing if pressing the button was required (or if indeed that even worked) and then coming back an hour later to find it won't connect, it has all left me feeling somewhat frustrated! I am sure it will all come right in the end


Haha, it looks much worse in person I can tell you ! Anyway, as long as it works I guess it's well hidden enough that I can ignore it (or not).

So is there actually meant to be a blue flashing light? Hope your connectivity gets sorted :/

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mctrials23

MildredM said:


> Yes, same here. Had it working. Then went out for an hour and now it isn't working and won't connect. Out of interest, did yours ever 'breathe blue' on the device?


 Nope!

Its all a bit odd. Strange design choice in general with the kind of interface, size of the dongle, lack of securing screws etc. I assume its a serial connector because its going into the Gicar and when those were designed that was cutting edge!

It did make me laugh when I looked at the quality of the fit and finish of the dongle and it said "made in Britain". I'm not sure I would advertise that fact based on the quality of the product.


----------



## christos_geo

mctrials23 said:


> Nope!
> Its all a bit odd. Strange design choice in general with the kind of interface, size of the dongle, lack of securing screws etc. I assume its a serial connector because its going into the Gicar and when those were designed that was cutting edge!
> It did make me laugh when I looked at the quality of the fit and finish of the dongle and it said "made in Britain". I'm not sure I would advertise that fact based on the quality of the product.


The "made in Britain" did make me chuckle









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Uninstalled, reinstalled . . . Except it won't install at all this time!!


----------



## Fez

christos_geo said:


> Just installed mine too, must say however, the finish is pretty shoddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a good few minutes of retrying to get it to connect, don't know if holding what I assume is the reset button for a few seconds was what did it in the end. There was definitely no blinking light as suggested by the app.
> Now it's connected the response is instant which will be fun. I did notice though that you can't adjust offset on the app so I checked on the PI module before closing things up and it was down at -1.9. I guess I must have mistakenly adjusted that one day while trying to fumble about with mirrors and bendy wrists. We've concluded that it needs to be left at -1.0 right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 That doesn't look right.

Fair enough the finishing is not great but yours actually looks like it's been tossed around the factory a bit


----------



## arellim

This doesn't look great does it?

Any one article I that I can read to understand the benefits of the app (and the R in general?) Thanks!


----------



## Fez

Fez said:


> That doesn't look right.
> 
> Fair enough the finishing is not great but yours actually looks like it's been tossed around the factory a bit


 Apologies @christos_geo I pulled mine out of the packet and it actually looks pretty much the same as yours. Had been too busy earlier to actually inspect it


----------



## mctrials23

They look almost 3D printed...


----------



## christos_geo

Fez said:


> Apologies @christos_geo I pulled mine out of the packet and it actually looks pretty much the same as yours. Had been too busy earlier to actually inspect it


I mean I'm not terribly fussed if it does the job but only because I'll never have to look at it again








I did drop a line to Reiss just now purely to give some feedback as his attention to detail is impeccable and this component almost felt non-Londinium like.

Anyway really happy to have it in place and actually get to change on the fly








Just hope Mildred's one reconnects. Mine did take a long while and few retries for it to find it.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez

I shall endeavour to get mine plugged in tomorrow and have a play with it.

It was free and will be permanently out of sight so I'm not bothered either about how it looks however you are right though, it doesn't feel anything like a product from Reiss


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> Uninstalled, reinstalled . . . Except it won't install at all this time!!


 I don't know if this is helpful at all, but mention it just in case... new devices & accessories often need to be un-paired & then paired again (a couple of times, when first introduced to a new "mate") before they agree to consistently recognize each other.🤷‍♀️🤔


----------



## MildredM

Deidre said:


> I don't know if this is helpful at all, but mention it just in case... new devices & accessories often need to be un-paired & then paired again (a couple of times, when first introduced to a new "mate") before they agree to consistently recognize each other.🤷‍♀️🤔


 Just tried it from scratch again, setting up as new device. It is ON . . . For now!


----------



## MildredM

Used my phone for a call, offline now and won't connect again 🤔


----------



## mctrials23

Sounds like it might be defective mildred. Might be worth trying to set something up to secure it in place to see if its a hardware issue or its working its way loose on the connector. I haven't had any connection issues since I installed it.


----------



## christos_geo

mctrials23 said:


> Sounds like it might be defective mildred. Might be worth trying to set something up to secure it in place to see if its a hardware issue or its working its way loose on the connector. I haven't had any connection issues since I installed it.


I'm riddled by the same issues. So much faff, I just don't see how it can be happy connected one moment and then nothing for hours. That makes me think it's not a hardware issue unless affected by heat.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## christos_geo

Just tried now after leaving machine off for a couple hours without quitting app. Turn on, get a notification on app in yellow "error processing client demand" and then 2 sec later it's connected. 
I'll leave it on and see if it loses connection after a certain time point or whether it's the heat.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## christos_geo

Connection lasted all of 9 minutes, in which time I hadn't moved. Now it's back to refusing any communication with app. I'll try with machine from cold again tonight as it was still warmish

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

I think mine is ok now - with the side panel left off


----------



## mctrials23

MildredM said:


> I think mine is ok now - with the side panel left off


 I shouldn't laugh !😆


----------



## Jony

Neither should I, but this is really odd anyone been onto Reiss about it.


----------



## christos_geo

Jony said:


> Neither should I, but this is really odd anyone been onto Reiss about it.


I think we all have, but unresolved as of yet and no workable workaround suggested yet. Supposedly it may be weak signal from router but find that hard to believe. Seems to work fine for a while and then not. Nothing remedies it in my case except a precise 5 min machine off time. No need for app reconfig or panels off etc.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainlinephil

mctrials23 said:


> Dongle has arrived and been fitted and it all seems to work as expected. Its so nice to be able to change the PI without popping off the panels.
> 
> On a related note I'm really surprised it doesn't have the little screws you usually get with these sort of interfaces. It feels very loose and liable to fall out over time.


 I was also surprised at the screws but o checked and it does just stay, no real vibrations to loosen it I guess.

I may source some as I'm a bit paranoid.


----------



## mctrials23

Mine works from about 10m away and it's a WiFi connection so it should be fine if it's in range of your router.


----------



## Chainlinephil

Mine is visually similar. I can say that didn't bother me given it was to be hidden, tho I did go and check my bin and the packaging for screws in case I had thrown them!

I used the support video on the permanent file part of the website to check for install.

some initial connectivity issues until I located the machine in a good place to connect to my wifi and left side panel off.

once connected, side panel back on then put machine back in the corner.

Once connected (and no blue light for me) it was good. Had one incident of the app freezing. On/off of LR and all back to normal.

Turned machine on today, Fired up the app, fully functional

App is simple to use. Do I need to check offset? I've never changed it. How would I check?

Apart from that I'm 6 shots in and loving it. Got a great shot by No.3 with grind dialled and a tweak to PI to 3 bar.

I love the process. Looking forward to experimenting and already eyeing up a single dose grinder.

I'm struggling with steaming. I like cortado if having a milk drink, it's only me who drinks coffee, and I like OatMilk barista over cows milk when I do. I only steam about 60ml and the 4 tip wand is just too powerful! I'm used to a single tip. So I need to source something more appropriate.

This has meant an exclusively espresso start which has been quite enlightening!


----------



## Chainlinephil

I need a new knockbox and a tidy up on the shelf above 😊

Some Londinium towels wouldn't go amiss and a better way to store my porta filters on the agenda.

but I'm 😃


----------



## christos_geo

Chainlinephil said:


> Mine is visually similar. I can say that didn't bother me given it was to be hidden, tho I did go and check my bin and the packaging for screws in case I had thrown them!
> I used the support video on the permanent file part of the website to check for install.
> some initial connectivity issues until I located the machine in a good place to connect to my wifi and left side panel off.
> once connected, side panel back on then put machine back in the corner.
> Once connected (and no blue light for me) it was good. Had one incident of the app freezing. On/off of LR and all back to normal.
> Turned machine on today, Fired up the app, fully functional
> App is simple to use. Do I need to check offset? I've never changed it. How would I check?
> Apart from that I'm 6 shots in and loving it. Got a great shot by No.3 with grind dialled and a tweak to PI to 3 bar.
> I love the process. Looking forward to experimenting and already eyeing up a single dose grinder.
> I'm struggling with steaming. I like cortado if having a milk drink, it's only me who drinks coffee, and I like OatMilk barista over cows milk when I do. I only steam about 60ml and the 4 tip wand is just too powerful! I'm used to a single tip. So I need to source something more appropriate.
> This has meant an exclusively espresso start which has been quite enlightening!


Good job, glad yours is retaining the connection. Hopefully mine will too. 
Regarding offset you should set to -1.0 
If you haven't changed it out may be preset to -1.4 from factory bit the suggestion from Reiss is to set to -1.0.
You'll have to do that from the module as opposed to the app. Should be the first menu option after pressing the central button

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainlinephil

christos_geo said:


> Good job, glad yours is retaining the connection. Hopefully mine will too.
> Regarding offset you should set to -1.0
> If you haven't changed it out may be preset to -1.4 from factory bit the suggestion from Reiss is to set to -1.0.
> You'll have to do that from the module as opposed to the app. Should be the first menu option after pressing the central button
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 Many thanks. 
I hope connectivity sorted for you. 
we had many issues until I installed a Netgear Orbi mesh system with a 2 box setup.

I have installed a wiser smart heating system on radiators and had connection issues.

The Orbi sorted everything thankfully.


----------



## Chainlinephil

What is/does the offset do?


----------



## Deidre

Chainlinephil said:


> I'm struggling with steaming. I like cortado if having a milk drink, it's only me who drinks coffee, and I like OatMilk barista over cows milk when I do. I only steam about 60ml and the 4 tip wand is just too powerful! I'm used to a single tip. So I need to source something more appropriate.


 Not sure how long you've been using the 4 hole tip, but don't give up on the 4-hole too quickly. I thought the same thing as you at first, even changed to a 2 hole tip which in the end I didn't think gave as nice a texture; my solution was to not open the steam toggle full-on. I press the toggle so that it is only part way open, which seems to produce beautiful texture effortlessly. (And, maybe try 100 ml of milk until you get it to behave??) 🤷‍♀️🤞☺


----------



## christos_geo

Chainlinephil said:


> What is/does the offset do?


"The offset compensates for the drop in pressure from the point at which the pressure transducer is located to the puck which was measured to be 1.0 bay and hence needs to be entered as an offset value if -1.0 (causing the value displayed in the console to drop by 1.0 bar)" from Londinium support page

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainlinephil

offset sorted ta.

I've had no further connectivity issues to date which Is good.

Machine is great. Much testing going on. 
Very different from my Previous machine.

Thanks for milk tip (forgive the pun) I checked out some video's and have successfully executed some nice cortado/flat white milk mixtures even with the Oat milk now. A little more volume has helped but mainly technique with the 4 hole.

Its such a ritualistic process to make an espresso. I love it😁


----------



## scots_flyer

I have just received my dongle and while I can connect to it via Wifi on my iPhone, the App has never actually done anything - it just keeps coming up with 'Device offline'. Anyone else had this or know a fix?


----------



## 4085

Just a thought.....a pal told me that when installing, setting up and sometimes using an ap, you need to turn off the mobile data option on your phone when installing/using.....


----------



## Dunk

Just received mine, no blue light, won't connect to the app or the internet and then my whole internet when down......

Am i right thinking you do just plug it in, turn machine on, open app and enter wifi details?


----------



## christos_geo

Dunk said:


> Just received mine, no blue light, won't connect to the app or the internet and then my whole internet when down......
> Am i right thinking you do just plug it in, turn machine on, open app and enter wifi details?


Don't think anyone has a blue light after all. 
Linking up is a bit more involved I'm afraid. If you have site access try following the steps detailed here :
https://londiniumespresso.com/permanent-file/1532-installation-instructions-for-the-wireless-dongle-for-the-londinium-r

Even though I've set it up, I find it very flaky and have to turn machine off for 5 min every time I want to re-establish connection as it seems me offline constantly. People seem to think it's to do with internet strength but the LR is not that obstructed from the router path... And now the app has developed a new issue where I can move the PI bar but the number won't change unless I quit and restart it..

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## d_lash

Got mine running for the first time today.

Like many others I raised an eyebrow at the build quality. Especially when one of the shiny side panels fell off with no provocation. The lack of screws for the serial connector is a shame too, especially as the fit is not especially snug.

Initially it wasn't generating a WiFi network, but a 5-10s press on the button (carefully holding it to maintain the connection) sorted that out. There's no blue light 🤷‍♂️

Past experience has led me to suspicious of devices that only want to connect to 2.4Gz, but it went perfectly on my ASUS router and has been fine for the hour or two since.

Havent tried putting the side back on yet, but that is quite a 'violent' process and I do wonder about the potential for shaking it out of that very loose port. I might find a couple of screws before i do that


----------



## mctrials23

d_lash said:


> Got mine running for the first time today.
> 
> Like many others I raised an eyebrow at the build quality. Especially when one of the shiny side panels fell off with no provocation. The lack of screws for the serial connector is a shame too, especially as the fit is not especially snug.
> 
> Initially it wasn't generating a WiFi network, but a 5-10s press on the button (carefully holding it to maintain the connection) sorted that out. There's no blue light 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Past experience has led me to suspicious of devices that only want to connect to 2.4Gz, but it went perfectly on my ASUS router and has been fine for the hour or two since.
> 
> Havent tried putting the side back on yet, but that is quite a 'violent' process and I do wonder about the potential for shaking it out of that very loose port. I might find a couple of screws before i do that


 2.4ghz is an old spec but its got better range than 5ghz so it makes sense honestly. Its just annoying that I have to maintain a 5ghz and a 2.4ghz network for a couple of devices.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

mctrials23 said:


> 2.4ghz is an old spec but its got better range than 5ghz so it makes sense honestly. Its just annoying that I have to maintain a 5ghz and a 2.4ghz network for a couple of devices.


You'd only need 5ghz for increased speed and lack of interference. However, I don't see you needing this when you are significantly far away from the machine though. 2.4ghz and not 5ghz seems s bad decision considering we are in 2020 IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_lash

I've had a few 2.4Ghz IoT type devices that really don't like being on a mixed network and at least one smart plug and one IR transmitter that I could never make happy on my router even with a separate 2.4 only subnetwork. It was that that made me apprehensive, but so far so good with this one.


----------



## mctrials23

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You'd only need 5ghz for increased speed and lack of interference. However, I don't see you needing this when you are significantly far away from the machine though. 2.4ghz and not 5ghz seems s bad decision considering we are in 2020 IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yeah, so if speed is not an issue then you want maximum range... i.e. 2.4ghz

Its not a cost concern, its a support thing. People will complain if they can't get something connected to their network and trying to explain why is like banging your head against a brick wall.


----------



## Ridley

Hi

The case was 3D printed, the chap that did it missed the hole to show the blue light!

I found I had to depress button for around 10 seconds for it to work. All was well until I moved machine to another position in kitchen, then no go!

I ended up having to move my router into kitchen, almost next to machine, works perfectly now.

Cheers


----------



## Dunk

Out of interest when watching the pressure on the app through the shot what kinda of pressures do people see?

Was looking today and mine got all the way up to 9.6 bar which slightly worried me.


----------



## christos_geo

Dunk said:


> Out of interest when watching the pressure on the app through the shot what kinda of pressures do people see?
> 
> Was looking today and mine got all the way up to 9.6 bar which slightly worried me.


 The pressure you see at that point has no connection to the pressure on the puck. What you see on the app in terms of puck PI is only relevant when lever is in down position. Once you lift lever then the PI readings are irrelevant to shot progression, they are just the readings of the cycle detected by the digital PI module.

If you want adjustment of PI during the shot, you could keep the lever in the down position throughout the whole shot and adjust the slider. You will only of course have a range of between 0-6bar but might be interesting to see what a flat 6bar shot tastes like. Remember to never let go of the lever though as it might end up with teeth marks and you with matching wenge teeth caps like a fellow member


----------



## Dunk

christos_geo said:


> The pressure you see at that point has no connection to the pressure on the puck. What you see on the app in terms of puck PI is only relevant when lever is in down position. Once you lift lever then the PI readings are irrelevant to shot progression, they are just the readings of the cycle detected by the digital PI module.
> 
> If you want adjustment of PI during the shot, you could keep the lever in the down position throughout the whole shot and adjust the slider. You will only of course have a range of between 0-6bar but might be interesting to see what a flat 6bar shot tastes like. Remember to never let go of the lever though as it might end up with teeth marks and you with matching wenge teeth caps like a fellow member


 Im so going to try that! Had my GS3 at 6 bar for a while so will be interesting to compare!


----------



## Ridley

Dunk said:


> Out of interest when watching the pressure on the app through the shot what kinda of pressures do people see?
> 
> Was looking today and mine got all the way up to 9.6 bar which slightly worried me.


 I checked mine tonight, hit 9.4 bar, so pretty similar.


----------



## Dunk

christos_geo said:


> The pressure you see at that point has no connection to the pressure on the puck. What you see on the app in terms of puck PI is only relevant when lever is in down position. Once you lift lever then the PI readings are irrelevant to shot progression, they are just the readings of the cycle detected by the digital PI module.
> 
> If you want adjustment of PI during the shot, you could keep the lever in the down position throughout the whole shot and adjust the slider. You will only of course have a range of between 0-6bar but might be interesting to see what a flat 6bar shot tastes like. Remember to never let go of the lever though as it might end up with teeth marks and you with matching wenge teeth caps like a fellow member


 Tried the flat 6 bar shot this morning, surprisingly good definitely worth having a play with!


----------



## d_lash

The pressure during shots has been going pretty much as I expect.

Between shots it's all over the place. It does seem to go up and down a bit with the boiler temperature, but then it decides to head up to 20 and back again for no obvious reason and goodness knows what it's measuring then.


----------



## scots_flyer

Is anyone on here without WiFi in their home who is;

a) using an iPhone ?

b) managing to connect using a Hotspot?

If so, I'd love to know how you're doing it - I have spent quite a few hours in front of the machine now with panels on/off, messing with the WiFi, Bluetooth, the Phone name, the password, the hotspot, removing and reinstalling the App, reconfiguring it, switching stuff on and off in every conceivable order. I am interested to see 'HOTSPOT NAME' listed under Device Info - Information page but it always reads 'No Value'. If anyone has managed to activate/switch on or change this can you please explain how its done - it might be another piece in the puzzle.

Thanks

Al


----------



## Chainlinephil

So this happened. Many thanks for advice and help from CC and Reiss.

Need a Londinium PF compatible tamper station I think (ECM?)

and anew knockbox, good to go apart from that.

Let the testing begin!


----------



## Jony

Yup he knows about levers, and good information as well.


----------



## Chainlinephil

Well, this is nothing like I'm used to! Such a different extraction flow profile. Very different clarity, not a word I've previously used in relation to my espresso.

Discussing this I think due to the lack of fines. I can grind finer, have the same shot pull time, but PI takes longer and the flavour is changed noticeably. Shot pull time also quicker than i'm used to for the same flavour but with a slower start then rapid increase in flow to target yield.

A learning experience it is..

I'm loving the variable PI but also the very stable and predictable 'main' extraction of the LR.


----------



## Lefteye

MildredM said:


> Congratulations 😁 How exciting, the L-R is a fabulous machine 😁
> 
> As Rhys says, Beware of that lever. Never, ever stand over it when pulling a shot. It's like a bomb going off if, for example, the portafilter isn't fully engaged and you lift the lever for the shot! You only do it once!!


 I thought I'd only do it once @MildredM.... then I decided to polish the lever (fnar) yesterday and returning to the vertical the newly slippery wood,well slipped. Maybe 3rd time lucky!


----------



## mctrials23

Unsurprisingly when I went to adjust the pressure it wouldn't work. It had been offline since the 13th may apparently so very soon after it was installed.

Why you ask? Because it is held in by the words weakest metal to metal friction connection and it had simply fallen out of the socket.

Its pretty poor that the reason your wireless device isn't working is because its fallen out of its socket.


----------



## Asgross

Im thinking of buying the wireless upgrade.
Now that its been available for more than a few weeks, whats everyones is experience of it? 
Are the wifi / app connections reliable ? Does the dongle stay in? 
And most importantly is it improving everyones coffee?
Thumbs up??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Asgross said:


> Im thinking of buying the wireless upgrade.
> Now that its been available for more than a few weeks, whats everyones is experience of it?
> Are the wifi / app connections reliable ? Does the dongle stay in?
> And most importantly is it improving everyones coffee?
> Thumbs up??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Commenting from experience . . . . When it connects it's great, really enjoyed trying different settings to see how it affected taste. When the connection drops . . . It's a PITA!!!!! Check out the Londo forum, it seems to work seamlessly for the majority and is flummoxing a small minority!


----------



## RobW

Asgross said:


> Im thinking of buying the wireless upgrade.
> Now that its been available for more than a few weeks, whats everyones is experience of it?
> Are the wifi / app connections reliable ? Does the dongle stay in?
> And most importantly is it improving everyones coffee?
> Thumbs up??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The setup process was a bit bumpy, but once it was connected it has been problem free for me, touch wood. I have to say it has made a surprisingly big difference. I usually have 3-4 beans on the go, and the ability to quickly switch PI pressure has allowed me to experiment much more and really get the best out of each one.


----------



## Chainlinephil

and retro only now of course as the LR no longer available. I have been fortunate, mine has been flawless and like RobW I switch all the time between beans and PI temp.

Had a few surprises too, like the wonderful Rave Honduran light roast that shines at 2.5 bar where as I started at 4, went higher but it wasn't working for me.


----------



## PPapa

WTF is LR24? I have watched the video and left confused. Is it just different internals? Does it make coffee taste any different?


----------



## catpuccino

PPapa said:


> WTF is LR24? I have watched the video and left confused. Is it just different internals? Does it make coffee taste any different?


 I've only watched the video, is it just a pump change?


----------



## PPapa

catpuccino said:


> I've only watched the video, is it just a pump change?


Something like that, it's a bit cryptic isn't it. Reiss also said:
"the internals and components of the LR24 are all 24VDC, as opposed to mains voltage and AC, other than the immersion elements of course which remain unchanged"

I can relax, I don't need to upgrade LR. Yet!


----------



## mctrials23

Seems identical apart from the innards being 24V DC. The pump seems almost silent vs reasonably noise in the R. Beyond that there doesn't seem any real differences.

Glad I got mine before this. Paid £2550 ish and got the stirrer and funnel as well. Saved about £800 over the R24


----------



## Fez

One of the things they put me off getting a used L1 over the LR was that the pump was damn noisy on the L1 compared to the LR(it was a small factor, but a factor none the less)

However having lived with the LR for over a year now the pump is far from noisy, you would have to be mad to upgrade to the R24 for just a quieter pump 😅

I did read somewhere that they got rid of the gicar and re did the electronics inside and it will allow more customisability through a phone now, but other than changing the PI which we can already do what else is left?


----------



## d_lash

It's been smooth sailing for me so far. Rock steady connection from day 1.

The lack of screws on the serial connector is annoying. If ever the connection does drop, I know the first thing I'll have to do is check whether it has fallen out. But to check that I have to move the machine and take the panels off - which might in itself dislodge the dongle and then I won't know if it fell out before or after I moved it. I really ought to have found some from an old cable before I put it back together. Oh well.


----------



## Marocchino

Fez said:


> However having lived with the LR for over a year now the pump is far from noisy, you would have to be mad to upgrade to the R24 for just a quieter pump 😅
> 
> I did read somewhere that they got rid of the gicar and re did the electronics inside and it will allow more customisability through a phone now, but other than changing the PI which we can already do what else is left?


 He says he's using a 24v fluidatech self priming pump. There is no longer a Londinium R available as it has now "evolved" into a R24 at a higher price point. His quote was that it's still cheaper than a Cremina and that it contains a new pump, power supply, 24V components, ECU, wireless connection via an IoT and new wiring loom. The pressurestat still remains, but the Gicar has disappeared and is replaced by an in house designed unit from Fracino. When asked, for those folks who don't want to plumb in or pay the extra wedge the R24 now costs, he reckons the LC is coming.


----------



## Mister_Tad

Only came across the R24 for the first time today, and there was that initial pang of new-shiny-wants.

Then pondered what the point was in making the machine near-silent when the grinder will always be far from it

I get it for a new recruit to the Londinium lineup, but with the wireless control now I don't feel like I'm actually missing anything from the LR24. So I get to carry on with life and save my money. Phew!


----------



## PPapa

Jeez I only now realised it's £3.7k. I'm not sure Compressa fills in the gap as it's a plumb in only.

I'd probably buy LMLM if had to chose between two. When I bought my LR (no PI module), it was a similar price to premium E61 DBs which was a no brainer at the time.


----------



## Mister_Tad

I'm feeling like the £2700 I paid for mine last year is a bit of a bargain... which is something I never thought I would say of an espresso machine.


----------



## Marocchino

PPapa said:


> Jeez I only now realised it's £3.7k. I'm not sure Compressa fills in the gap as it's a plumb in only.


 Made the same point to Reiss -he didn't appear to care. He also made the point that his new variant is still cheaper than a Cremina and that his LC will be along later this year 🙃


----------



## PPapa

Mister_Tad said:


> I'm feeling like the £2700 I paid for mine last year is a bit of a bargain... which is something I never thought I would say of an espresso machine.


Might be able to sell it for £2800 a year later


----------



## Jony

3k is quite pricey, what does it come with


----------



## Marocchino

Jony said:


> 3k is quite pricey, what does it come with


 It's £3080 + vat, thick end of £3700. 
24v control system and pump including a 24v power supply unit, also an internet of things IOT interface together with an in house controller to replace Gicar. No longer a need for an external timer as it's built into the new electronics.

Group, case, heater, thermosiphon and PSTAT remain the same.


----------



## Jony

Ohhh my


----------



## PJCT

I was looking at a LR earlier this month and speaking to Reiss about the specs (upgraded shower screen etc.). The price was at that time was GBP2,228 excl VAT. Given I am in the Middle East it was (sort of) the same price as a Profitec 800 to me (once VAT savings and delivery costs included).

It then became the LR24 and went up to 2,750 and I was looking for more information on what was included - and then it went up to 3,080. I spoke to Reiss about the price increases - and very fairly he offered me the option of ordering the LR24 at 2,750. However it was just a little too much for me and the additional electronics were not really what I was looking for (I wasn't sure about the wireless connectivity of my nokia 1100....).

If the Compresa (the new basement option) included a tank and a vibe pump I would probably have gone for that.

As it is I will probably try and get to Bella Barista later this year and compare a Profitec 800 to a Synchronika and make a decision.

Londiniums are great machines and Reiss has a fantastic reputation for a) designing machines and b) helping sort out any issues. But for me GBP3,000 is just a bit too much.


----------



## Chainlinephil

I suspect I will be letting my LR go in the next 1 to 3 months to go towards a new Slayer. I've had quite the journey over the last 4 months or so, feels quite the exponential, lockdown fuelled, learning curve after so many years, 16 or so I reckon, since my BB barista course with DavecUK, and the original just available single boiler Izzo Alex and the early days of Hasbean) with good kit but being (I now know) relatively un educated in the art and science, but I think I know where I want to be now. I love the LR, and may live to regret letting it go, but you have to take these leaps of faith!

So a Slayer, for all the brew experimentation possibilities, but then also a small, simple lever, preferably a Spring now I know I need a lever machine in my life,.

Both can fit at my coffee 'bar' but I can also take the lever on tour in my little CamperVan to use when hooked up. So my cunning plan is Slayer then hope the LC becomes available early 2021...


----------



## Chainlinephil

I've also discovered its too easy to develop a grinder fetish!


----------



## mctrials23

From what I have read on the Londinium forums, now that the R24 is done, the LC should be front and centre of Reiss focus.


----------



## richwade80

isn't the new L Compact a dipper just like the Pro 800? but small footprint like the Cremina? So would it really be the same as an LR or R24 - i'm guessing not.

i am currently reading up on levers to see if there is an option out there that suits me. given the cost of the R24, i can't justify a Londinium as it stands. The P800 looks like a great machine on face value, but doesn't seem to be popular - from what i have read this was mainly as the LR was 'similar' money and considered to be better as it was not a dipper.

I do wonder if the P800 might now be more interesting to people looking at lever machines of that type. I am tempted but slightly put off by the lack of existing enthusiasm. Why should i wait for an L Compact if it is similar in function. I hope to get to BB and see for myself what its like.


----------



## PPapa

richwade80 said:


> isn't the new L Compact a dipper just like the Pro 800? but small footprint like the Cremina? So would it really be the same as an LR or R24 - i'm guessing not.
> i am currently reading up on levers to see if there is an option out there that suits me. given the cost of the R24, i can't justify a Londinium as it stands. The P800 looks like a great machine on face value, but doesn't seem to be popular - from what i have read this was mainly as the LR was 'similar' money and considered to be better as it was not a dipper.
> I do wonder if the P800 might now be more interesting to people looking at lever machines of that type. I am tempted but slightly put off by the lack of existing enthusiasm. Why should i wait for an L Compact if it is similar in function. I hope to get to BB and see for myself what its like.


LC is a direct fill boiler, so something similar to La Pav with bigger group and spring.


----------



## Chainlinephil

richwade80 said:


> isn't the new L Compact a dipper just like the Pro 800? but small footprint like the Cremina? So would it really be the same as an LR or R24 - i'm guessing not.
> 
> i am currently reading up on levers to see if there is an option out there that suits me. given the cost of the R24, i can't justify a Londinium as it stands. The P800 looks like a great machine on face value, but doesn't seem to be popular - from what i have read this was mainly as the LR was 'similar' money and considered to be better as it was not a dipper.
> 
> I do wonder if the P800 might now be more interesting to people looking at lever machines of that type. I am tempted but slightly put off by the lack of existing enthusiasm. Why should i wait for an L Compact if it is similar in function. I hope to get to BB and see for myself what its like.


 Is the proposed LC like Pro 800, not so much, no PID, no tank. So like the Cremina, no tank, direct fill.

Nothing wrong with a 'traditional' dipper, it could be considered less easily configurable to deal with different roasts, although it is clearly possible with plumbed machines and line pressure control.

So Londinium enthusiasm aside. and I am an enthusiast now I think, the Pro800 is a good machine but slightly less flexible out the box, mainly compared to getting the best out of lighter roasts which many of us are enjoying due to their character which the LR can do easily with the configurable PI via the app or machine.

So for me, I am willing to accept less flexibility with an LC if it is as expected, mainly with exploring the nuances of light roast coffees as I'd look to do that with the pump machine.

The only thing I can't do with my LR is independently configure the brew temperature to an exact value whilst also independently configuring the PI flow (or pressure)

The reality is I can change the PI pressure which materially impacts the flavour in the cup and I can also adjust the acidity with light roasts this way (conventional wisdom being you need higher temps to extract the light roasted bean) so, although I can't evidence it with hard data, there appears to be a relationship such that the higher PI results in a higher brew temp. I can say the extracted espresso is hotter in the cup than at lower PIs and factually the shot volume from a higher PI shot is also higher, which suggests that more water is being injected into the brew chamber prior to releasing the spring which in turn suggests that the water going in at higher PI is in a multi phase state as if it was only liquid, water being largely incompressible as a hydraulic fluid (it is used in mtb brakes as a hydraulic fluid at low pressure) it could not result in a higher shot volume. whereas water as steam is compressible.

The above is the subject of much debate on forums. The only thing that is fact however is that changing PI on the LR allows you to get the best out of all roasts of coffee and makes a material difference to the flavour in the cup.

Upshot being the LR is very suitable for a wide range of coffee and makes it fairly easy to get great tasting espresso due to the spring lever decaying pressure and temp profile.

It's also very pretty and well built 🙂

You could always message me about my almost new LR 😉


----------



## Marocchino

richwade80 said:


> i am currently reading up on levers to see if there is an option out there that suits me. given the cost of the R24, i can't justify a Londinium as it stands.


 I had been reading the lever posts on the various forums on and off for the past year, until finally deciding on giving the LR a chance. I fancied a different coffee making challenge that encompassed the potential for easy future maintenance that did not need any plumbing in. My existing E61 is 17 years old and continues to serve me well, but I wanted to see if my old worn out. tastebuds could maybe be re-invigorated by a coffee machine with more possibilities. Once my mind was made up I discovered the LR was no longer available and it's updated incarnation was significantly more in price.
Never being an early adopter - I prefer the gremlins to be well and truly sorted before a big purchase is made, I decided on a used one with a view to moving it on if it didn't suit.

I've only had the LR a week and so far it's been used for 4 doubles a day. I'm still using medium roasts - but who knows, I may head towards the lighter end and see what happens. Of course, my grinder set up ( Niche ) isn't that suited to light roasts, but I'm in the mood to experiment. 
I have to admit the LR's simplicity together with its shot repeatability makes coffee making a really enjoyable process. Don't get me wrong my E61 is enjoyable but using it is a bit like putting on a broken in comfortable pair of shoes - the LR is still like a brand new pair, needing use to be broken in.


----------



## richwade80

Chainlinephil said:


> Is the proposed LC like Pro 800, not so much, no PID, no tank. So like the Cremina, no tank, direct fill.


 isn't that the description of the confusingly similar named L1 Compressa? (if so i made the same mistake last week) i thought the Compressa was also a thermosyphon like the R24

here, the description of the Compact says tank fed, with PID. I hear it is supposed to be out late this year.

https://londiniumespresso.com/forum?view=topic&catid=4&id=1021


----------



## Chainlinephil

Marocchino said:


> I had been reading the lever posts on the various forums on and off for the past year, until finally deciding on giving the LR a chance. I fancied a different coffee making challenge that encompassed the potential for easy future maintenance that did not need any plumbing in. My existing E61 is 17 years old and continues to serve me well, but I wanted to see if my old worn out. tastebuds could maybe be re-invigorated by a coffee machine with more possibilities. Once my mind was made up I discovered the LR was no longer available and it's updated incarnation was significantly more in price.
> Never being an early adopter - I prefer the gremlins to be well and truly sorted before a big purchase is made, I decided on a used one with a view to moving it on if it didn't suit.
> 
> I've only had the LR a week and so far it's been used for 4 doubles a day. I'm still using medium roasts - but who knows, I may head towards the lighter end and see what happens. Of course, my grinder set up ( Niche ) isn't that suited to light roasts, but I'm in the mood to experiment.
> I have to admit the LR's simplicity together with its shot repeatability makes coffee making a really enjoyable process. Don't get me wrong my E61 is enjoyable but using it is a bit like putting on a broken in comfortable pair of shoes - the LR is still like a brand new pair, needing use to be broken in.


 Im now also using a Conic alongside my large flat grinder and only have light roasts at the moment. Its different and not in a bad way. Different flavour profile and emphasis, really good with milk.


----------



## Chainlinephil

richwade80 said:


> isn't that the description of the confusingly similar named L1 Compressa? (if so i made the same mistake last week) i thought the Compressa was also a thermosyphon like the R24
> 
> here, the description of the Compact says tank fed, with PID. I hear it is supposed to be out late this year.
> 
> https://londiniumespresso.com/forum?view=topic&catid=4&id=1021


 It does say that but it is 3 years old and isn't what I understand the design to now be. I'm with @PPapa the Compact (as opposed to the compressa which is plumb only stripped back LR24) will be boiler fed, spring lever and compete with the new Cremina Spring Lever, likely most notably on price!


----------



## Marocchino

Chainlinephil said:


> Im now also using a Conic alongside my large flat grinder and only have light roasts at the moment. Its different and not in a bad way. Different flavour profile and emphasis, really good with milk.


 Glad you're enjoying using your Conical. I'd have to be sure that I could taste the difference in the cup and find it an enjoyable experience before taking the leap to a big flat grinder.


----------



## Chainlinephil

Marocchino said:


> Glad you're enjoying using your Conical. I'd have to be sure that I could taste the difference in the cup and find it an enjoyable experience before taking the leap to a big flat grinder.


 You can definitely taste the difference in the cup and I don't think my palate is subtle (I wont be writing any bean descriptions thats for sure) I'm quite a blunt instrument but I can tell a difference in body and in 'layers' or 'complexity' which goes hand in hand with the body I think.


----------



## Marocchino

Chainlinephil said:


> You can definitely taste the difference in the cup and I don't think my palate is subtle (I wont be writing any bean descriptions thats for sure) I'm quite a blunt instrument but I can tell a difference in body and in 'layers' or 'complexity' which goes hand in hand with the body I think.


 That's interesting - after far too many years to mention of tastebud abuse, there may be some hope yet 🤔


----------



## Chainlinephil

@Marocchino Don't ask me to pick out grapefruit etc. Although in a recent Rave Columbian I think I did get the described bubblegum but only on smelling the beans, not in the cup!


----------



## Marocchino

Chainlinephil said:


> @Marocchino Don't ask me to pick out grapefruit etc. Although in a recent Rave Columbian I think I did get the described bubblegum but only on smelling the beans, not in the cup!


 Taste can be a really subjective thing - I try not to get too hung up on trying to match the tasting notes of the bean I'm using to the flavour in the cup. I'm really just after a a pleasing taste - highly subjective. 
My current bean from Django is a medium roast from El Salvador that is supposed to have Orange, Cashew and Fig - I cant get any of them, but I am getting tobacco and a complex medley of tasty flavours I can't pin point, It's delicious, with a really enjoyable after taste on the follow - I'm on my second Kilo.


----------



## RobW

Chainlinephil said:


> I suspect I will be letting my LR go in the next 1 to 3 months to go towards a new Slayer.


 Does a Slayer really offer much to experiment with? I think you only have prebrew needle valve setting and brew pressure/temp. Apart from looking sexy, surely for that amount of money there are better options? Maybe a Synesso MVP Hydra?


----------



## Chainlinephil

Tis an interesting point and one I've pondered.
Your right in terms of the options but they are quite significant.

The hydra has pressure steps no flow profiling. The pre brew in a Slayer can also be the main brew and/or the end of a brew of course.

But the key point of flow rate control and thus PI time Control to allow a wide range of grind options with temp control provides a very wide range and number of variables to experiment with that can be recorded and delivered repeatedly for a given coffee/grind (noting the variables of humidity, growing year etc, I'm not so crazy to realise they don't have an impact)

So I have pondered the features/value challenge.

Concluded I don't want pressure profiling. Few machines offer flow profiling anyway (LMLM with a mod, BDB with a mod) the Lelits and Vesuvius with paddles so an 'in brew' variable needle which is potentially less repeatable but could clearly be set in a single position (I'm thinking out loud here).
Not sure on the flow range and sensitivity of the Vesuvius and Lelit ranges. I may have to research that one.

So I kind of arrived at the Slayer as balance of features to experiment with but with simple repeatability in a flow profile capable machine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_lash

Just going back to the dongle for a bit, guys (🙄), I noticed recently the app has acquired a big button - machine active / machine standby. Anyone know what this does? It has replaced the control for the pump interval, which it seems one can no longer change on the app. I've half heartedly checked the londinium forum but it's hard to read on my phone.


----------



## MildredM

d_lash said:


> Just going back to the dongle for a bit, guys (🙄), I noticed recently the app has acquired a big button - machine active / machine standby. Anyone know what this does? It has replaced the control for the pump interval, which it seems one can no longer change on the app. I've half heartedly checked the londinium forum but it's hard to read on my phone.


 Yes, I saw this and wondered what had happened to the original controls. It doesn't actually do anything, does it?! I haven't seen anything on the L forum recently but I will go read through again.


----------



## Jony

@Chainlinephil

Have a read up more on the Vesuvius


----------



## RobW

MildredM said:


> Yes, I saw this and wondered what had happened to the original controls. It doesn't actually do anything, does it?! I haven't seen anything on the L forum recently but I will go read through again.


 In direct conversation Reiss told me that you want the pump delay set as short as possible to replicate the behaviour of line pressure. He recommended 10ms and said he was going to remove the option to edit this in the app. I guess new machines are being shipped with this value set. An R24 owner could verify that. The downside is that it does make your machine sound like a bag of spanners!

I think the huge active button will be for R24 owners. I believe it has the ability to turn on/off at set times (no need for smart plug). This button in the app presumably gives you remote turn on/off as well. Be nice if you could configure your machine version in the app and hide this button if you do not have an R24.


----------



## lucasd

Chainlinephil said:


> Tis an interesting point and one I've pondered.
> Your right in terms of the options but they are quite significant.
> 
> The hydra has pressure steps no flow profiling. The pre brew in a Slayer can also be the main brew and/or the end of a brew of course.
> 
> But the key point of flow rate control and thus PI time Control to allow a wide range of grind options with temp control provides a very wide range and number of variables to experiment with that can be recorded and delivered repeatedly for a given coffee/grind (noting the variables of humidity, growing year etc, I'm not so crazy to realise they don't have an impact)
> 
> So I have pondered the features/value challenge.
> 
> Concluded I don't want pressure profiling. Few machines offer flow profiling anyway (LMLM with a mod, BDB with a mod) the Lelits and Vesuvius with paddles so an 'in brew' variable needle which is potentially less repeatable but could clearly be set in a single position (I'm thinking out loud here).
> Not sure on the flow range and sensitivity of the Vesuvius and Lelit ranges. I may have to research that one.
> 
> So I kind of arrived at the Slayer as balance of features to experiment with but with simple repeatability in a flow profile capable machine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You know that slayer tried to emulate lever machines? One clear advantage of Slayer is better pre-infusion vs LR. Lever machine by design is a mix of flow/ pressure / temperature profilling. (Even DE cannot really emulate it, unless they implement Differential equations)

On home-barista forum we have a guy that went from slayer/ speedster (not sure) to lever machine 

Much cheaper option than slayer is Bianca and I know one guy that want to get a lever.

Regardless, I'm curious to hear your comparison of LR to slayer...


----------



## Chainlinephil

I recall Slayer looking at Lever profiles. I want to keep a Lever in the family.

The LR is super flexible for PI too.

Today I has a fantastic Crankhouse Coffee Ethiopian, sooooo sweet and fruity. Ground using the Ceado Naked 16.5g dose and then PI at 4.5bar but as soon as up to that pressure dropped to zero in the app, then 20s of PI to first drop and 33s extraction to 33g. Some stirring and mmmmmm.

Decided to do this again immediately after it was so good. This time I cocked the lever at 0bar PI on the app, 20s to drops then release 16.5 dose to 33g yield in again just over 30s, Really lovely but not as much body as the first but just as sweet and balanced.

So easy to be consistent with the LR. Totally changed my outlook for espresso.

Had another this afternoon...might have to see if there is any of that SO left...


----------



## Chainlinephil

My stewardship of the LR is coming to an end. So I thought I'd share a little result or two of my espresso journey these last few months






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainlinephil

Second one. Both really nice.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Think I like the Square Mile best 🎶🎵🎶🎵😁😁


----------



## Chainlinephil

MildredM said:


> Think I like the Square Mile best


I have to admit to a bit of inspiration there. A chap on here posted a vid of him and his Cremina to that tune. Beirut, Gulag Orkesta, I adored it and have got quite into their music. It seemed to fit.
However Kamasi Washington is da man, amazing live.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richwade80

okay - so i'm trying to find some definitive instructions on setting up the wireless app connection. i've seen a few videos where they use the blynk app with a qr code. i am guessing that was for an earlier version...

what i want to know is what i am expecting to see at each stage. i have the machine panels off so ideally want to try and get it sorted like that, before i put it all back and see if it still works or not.

i have read that i should see a londinium wireless connection on my phone? i haven't see that at all yet.

i have read about a reset button - is that the button in the middle on the controls - do you have to push this down for a period of time to reset?

my assumed process so far



go to londinium app


add new device


type in wi-fi SSID (for what its worth i have isolated the wi-fi to 2.4GHZ only)


type in wi-fi password


hit continue


power n the device (machnie presumably)


wait for blue light which i believe i won't see


hit ready


wait for the three spinning dots to connect to device - it doesn't say if its worked or failed


choose your device - this puzzles me, am i expecting to see an extra wireless channel on my phone


if i hit already connected it just says it can't connect.


any tips greatly appreciated.


----------



## Snakehips

@richwade80 The reset button is inside the dongle and accessed via a small hole in front rhs of the dongle case.

Do the reset before you try adding as a new device..

Maybe as you have recently transported your machine, it's worth just checking that the dongle is still pushed securely home.

Support the dongle, from behind and, use a cocktail stick or the suchlike to depress and hold the button for 10 seconds.

Hopefully, that does it and you should then see the machine in phone settings, Wi-Fi, as another network and in the App when you add a device.

The rest is all graphically prompted by the App.

If you have not yet done so, I would suggest that you contact Reiss via the Londinium forum. Tell him that you are a new LR owner and ask that he gives you access rights to the Permanent File where you will find a wealth of how-to information.

Enjotythe LR


----------



## Chainlinephil

@richwade80 ; I've just seen another chap post that there is an issue with the app letting new people in or has been very recently. Might be worth checking.

If you grab an account on the Londinium forum or just ask Reiss is super helpful.

I'll try and dig the permanent file docs out.


----------



## richwade80

cheers Phil - there was a note on the Londinium forum that the are having issues with some unified logon, so maybe it is linked.

i have managed to log on though it seems. will see if i can find the permanent file.


----------



## richwade80

and we are in.... for now....

cheers.


----------



## rob177palmer

This dongle is not very intuitive!










Reiss has now sorted out the App, so I now have an account.

I have the dongle, but there is no outward sign of it being active -no lights and nothing on the available networks in my iPhone too suggest a new network being broadcast.

I'll try the cocktail stick trick to see if it comes to life, but I had expected an external light or something!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob177palmer

Okay....pressing the reset button has sorted it!










Fantastic!

Back to back shots with 4 and then 5 bar PI - noticeable difference on this coffee.



















Tightened the grind by EK0.1 for the 5 bar (assumed that is necessary to resist the higher pressure?!)

Lovely shot - Back to nice long PI that I used to get on my QM and great tasting coffee.

Exciting times ahead.

Reiss really needs to produce an idiot's guide for that dongle, including mentioning that hidden reset button!

Out of interest, I run my Wi-Fi through a series of Apple Airports. I didn't bother fixing on 2.4 GHz, just tried normally and connected no problems. Machine is 2m line of sight from the nearest WAP so will be running on 5Ghz I expect.

Can I adjust the pump frequency through the app, or is that just from the module?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

rob177palmer said:


> Reiss really needs to produce an idiot's guide for that dongle,


 I agree! @Snakehips 😃

Glad you're all up and running, sounds like you're really enjoying your shots 😁


----------



## Chainlinephil

Pump frequency was taken off the app in last update. May still be there for LR24's. It seemed most left set at 1s.


----------



## Snakehips

Chainlinephil said:


> Pump frequency was taken off the app in last update. May still be there for LR24's. It seemed most left set at 1s.


 Pump frequency does not feature on the App for the LR24. I'm not even sure that it can be altered from the internal pressure console? If only it had come with instructions.......🤨

@rob177palmer I think one reason that the pump frequency was taken off the menu was that, if set too short, it can have the pump firing like a machine gun.


----------



## rob177palmer

Worth knowing. 
I suppose if it's one of those things - if it causes issues if set badly, you can't let the public have control of it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob177palmer

As an aside, what we think that the reading at the top displays?

Presumably not puck pressure as I don't think LR has that capability.

My reading has been up to 8+ bar which suggests it is displaying the spring pressure?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainlinephil

It's the output pressure from the pump I recall not the puck pressure hence the offset. Mine normally read within a bar of what I had it set to. It used to rise in a couple of stages of set to say 5bar. The long initial pump to 4ish then then the short second pulse. 
I used to see some random high numbers but not during a PI phase or pull.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob177palmer

Ah, I see. 
So you set to 5 bar and that read out tells you what is actually being measured / delivered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobW

Snakehips said:


> Pump frequency does not feature on the App for the LR24. I'm not even sure that it can be altered from the internal pressure console? If only it had come with instructions.......🤨
> 
> @rob177palmer I think one reason that the pump frequency was taken off the menu was that, if set too short, it can have the pump firing like a machine gun.


 Reiss told me to set the pump interval to 10ms, as low as possible in other words, to replicate the behaviour of line pressure. I think he took it off the app as he didn't think it should be a variable that people messed with.

I have mine set at 10ms with no machine gun action. What do other people use? I'd also be interested in what the LR24s are coming set at. Do they have a different control unit inside? Can you see the setting?


----------



## rob177palmer

RobW said:


> Reiss told me to set the pump interval to 10ms, as low as possible in other words, to replicate the behaviour of line pressure. I think he took it off the app as he didn't think it should be a variable that people messed with.
> 
> I have mine set at 10ms with no machine gun action. What do other people use? I'd also be interested in what the LR24s are coming set at. Do they have a different control unit inside? Can you see the setting?


 How do you change the pump interval?


----------



## richwade80

rob177palmer said:


> How do you change the pump interval?


 i believe you open it up and cycle through the key pad options... but i can't find exactly how its done. i don't think its that hard to just press a few and see how it works.


----------



## rob177palmer

richwade80 said:


> i believe you open it up and cycle through the key pad options... but i can't find exactly how its done. i don't think its that hard to just press a few and see how it works.


 Hmm. 
I agree on principle....but having tried to push buttons I find the display impossible to read!!


----------



## richwade80

rob177palmer said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I agree on principle....but having tried to push buttons I find the display impossible to read!!







you can see the cycle of option in the end of this video - at 10mins onwards - hopefully might help.


----------

